# The Hoax - Adrienne Jones (aka Circus Cranium)



## Mark Robson (Mar 19, 2007)

The opening to The Hoax was most intriguing. A bizarre murder by a man dressed as Captain Morgan (yes the Captain Morgan of rum bottle fame) sets in motion a sequence of events that left me amazed at Adrienne's ingenuity at plot building. The Hoax is a fairly hefty tome, typeset in small print. I did think I would take some time to get through it, but I found myself making time and I read it in less than a week. I was compelled to keep going as I really wanted to know what in heaven's name was going on!

With murders, a fake appearance by the Virgin Mary, a new would-be, Messiah, beings from another dimension and an investigation by the FBI, this book has a mass of hooks to draw in the readers.  I don't want to give spoilers, so I'll not give any sort of plot summary, but I would suggest people take time to check this book out:   Amazon.co.uk: Hoax, The: Books: Adrienne Jones

Adrienne's strengths are clealy in plotting and character building. If I were to be brutally honest, I felt some of the dialogue was unnecessary and could have been cut without losing any of the magnificent plot. However, my nitpicking should take nothing from the fact that this is a wonderful debut novel by a writer with huge potential.

One warning to those reading this review. In my view the content and language in this book is not suitable for younger readers. This is very much an adult read, containing strong language throughout and several explicit scenes. If it were turned into a film it would certainly have an 18 certificate.

Adrienne, I take my hat off to you. I much enjoyed reading your work and look forward to reading more of it in the future.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Mark! Glad you enjoyed it. 

AJ


----------

